# Stiffness to weight ratio of possible cranks.



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok, I had my mind made up to go with the new integrated crank/bb Stronglight Pulsions, but I was thinking to myself that I could save a little money and lose a little weight by going with a pretty light BB to match the regular Pulsions....like say, a Token scandium which I just happen to have lying around. The durability of those was always a question, though, with those tiny ISIS bearings. This is going to be my primary ride, and I don't want to be fiddling around, changing bottom brackets all the time. I thought I could put in some ceramic bearings in the bb. That would increase the durability, but what about stiffness? Should I just screw them both and go with Dura Aces? I want my bike sub 15, I want it solid, I want it reliable.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*If you want durability*

why would you go with dura ace? Try the FSA BB, it's pretty light and fairly durable.


----------



## brock21 (May 8, 2006)

*I Agree...*

I have the FSA carbon crank on a full Dura Ace Bike. I choose it over the Dura Ace and I'm very happy with the choice...


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

Why not just bite the bullet and go for the TIME cranks. They're sexy as anything and pretty light.

As for stiffness to weight, I remember there being a thread about it a while ago. There was a link to a WW test that had numeric values for crank stiffness as it related to weight, that's probably going to answer your question.


----------

